# locking the pigeon



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

hi, 
i have two pigeons(one pair), and i kept inside my room with proper ventillation with a wooden box with proper entrance as their home...initially they fight a lot but after 2 weeks now they are kissing each other....but they are not going inside the woodden house which is built for them.the male pigeon goes sometime if i let it then it will pick the straw which i have sprayed inside and tries to drag or bite it. but the female pigeon even if i let it inside the box it will come out within few mins. both of them prefers to sleep in the top of the box.
so i decided to close the entrance once i let them in during night...is it advisable? can some one suggest me ?


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

How big is the box? Looks like it wants to build a nest. They are too comfortable. LOL. I believe you can lock them up at night.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks dear friend for the response...lenght is 2 feet breadth is 1feet and height is 1.5 feet....


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

why is that they prefer sleeping outside the box....but if i let them inside and lock ..the next day morning even if i open the box it still stays inside the box...as i have to go to office i just keep the box remain open but lock my room from outside...because they cant fly as when my friend gave me their feathers are cut little so that it can stay..though i felt bad but my friend said tat is the way it has to be trained in the begining... but now their feathers are growing fast..so once it grows fully i will let them out in the morning and after returning from office in the evening i will open my room's back door so tat they can enter from balcony......many things i have noted is they are often flapping their wings and jumping...sply the male one...why they do like that....


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Maybe you should teach them to go in and feed in there. It's a okay size. Perfect for size as a regular breeding box. Train them to feed in the box and let them out with no feed. Then call them to feed and put the feed in the box so they can go in and you can close it up while they feed. Let them out for exercise only and call them to go in and feed them everytime. They'll learn. I have two in the house now and they are caged up all the time. The only time they come out is for food and flying around.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

once they learn to go in during night can i leave them out at around 7. am ( when i go to office ) and let them in side my room at evening 6 p.m ( time when i reach home)...so that they can stay out ,,fly...enjoy mother nature....in that case can i keep the feed in my balcony ...so that they can have it till i come back to my room...if i let them out during the above mentioned time i.e ( 7.30 am to 6 p.m) will they be near my balcony only or is there any chances that they flew away...i am providing it with sufficeint food water...insect free room as it is in my room only...


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

what kind of pigeon are they? also beware of predators, hawks in general. Is there any predators in your area? What about other people's pigeons? Because you are not there, there is a chance that something can happen to them.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

i don't know it's breed but it's white pigeon with very few black and blue feathers....very less feathers....sply in the tail end and near neck it's very less....what kind of breed is this..what is it's characteristics...but it's not a fantail...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it is a box, they probably see it more as a nest box. They wouldn't want to sleep in their unless they are on eggs or babies. Unless they are nesting, they would want to perch outside the box. That is probably why they prefer the top of the box. That's normal. If they were to mate and build a nest inside the box, then they would take turns sitting on the eggs. 

If you let them out during the day when you are not there, they may take off, or get killed by a predator. Pigeons normally live in flocks, so just two are not very safe outside all day. Not enough eyes to watch for predators. 

If they are missing feathers around their neck, they could be moulting, or they could have canker, which they would need to be treated for. San you post a picture of them?


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

ya i will paste now..can u tell me what breed is this....we have a big lawn also a very nice balcony ...where other pigeons which r not domesticated they use to sit....those pigeons are blue in colur with shining feathers on neck ...so in that case can i train it to stay outside or sit in the balcony till evening so that once i come i can let them inside my room...

i can keep them inside my room itself but they can **** on TV and Bed so only want to keep them out ...i can also keep them closed inside the box whole day...except on sunday when i can keep them out fully as i will be with them.....

so kindly suggest me what to do...i am also pasting the foto of my pigeons...

pls confirm me if u find my attachment


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

their name is monto & molly


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are very beautiful. Do they have white eyes. I wonder if they are high flyers?
Is it posible to put some kind of wired cage on the balconey? You can't train them to just stay there. They will fly around. They may come back each night, but no guarantees. You also have to be so careful that a hawk or something doesn't get them. I wouldn't want to lock them up in a box in the dark all day. They need good ventilation and sunshine. A wire cage would give them air and sunlight. Not fair to them to keep them in a box all day long. They just wouldn't be happy. If they're not happy, they won't stay. They are beautiful though. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

ok i will get a wired cage but shall i keep it in balcony or my room...cos there is enough ventillation in my room and enough air...so shall i keep the cage out or in...cos if cat or halwk comes then though nothing will happen but they will get fear rite...


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

they have light orange eyes with black pupil...


----------

